# Frozen Four!!!



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Go Gophers!!! Sweeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

National champs--even sweeter!

:beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It was a good game....but I couldn't see all of it! :******:

Either way, big win for Minnesota. :thumb:


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

It is more fun to see the Gophers beat those pompous Michigan Wolverines than it is to see them beat the Sioux and the Badgers.

Wait til next year. Two more North Dakota kids are coming to Minnesota. One is Potulny's brother. The other kid is from Fargo. What's the deal with that? The Sioux can't keep those North Dakota kids in state. The Sioux get Parise from Minnesota and we get the kid from Fargo.

It is a strange world.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Boy and I thought that *ICE* was for fishing through. :beer: :homer:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey I saw the rodent fans parade in Dinky Town on TV. Real class act uke: There are only two teams to cheer for, the Sioux and who ever is playing the rodents. :beer:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Well I guess 50% of the reason you cheer was done a little early this year, eh Zog? At least the Rodents went all the way to keep you in the cheering business until the very end :beer:


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

The Gophs are finally making up for the dry spell since '79 and the near miss in '89.

Perry, not familar with the recruit from Fargo? Can't remember any WCHA players ever coming out of Fargo which should hopefully change with the town growing the way it is.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Here's the scoop on the Gopher recruits from North Dakota.

The University of Minnesota men's hockey program has announced the signing of four student-athletes to national letters of intent to play for the Golden Gophers beginning with the 2003-2004 season.

Danny Irmen is a 6 foot, 190-pound forward from Fargo, N.D. Irmen is a member of the Lincoln Stars of the United States Hockey League (USHL).

Ryan Potulny, a 6 foot, 185-pound forward from Grand Forks, N.D., is the younger brother of current Golden Gopher captain Grant Potulny. Potulny was also a prep teammate of Irmen's at Red River High School in Grand Forks, N.D.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Irmen = Fargo? Long commute to play for a GF high school if he was Potulny's linemate.

So MN goes to NoDak for their players and the Souix head to MN. I have a LOT of fun kidding the MN people at work :

When the Gophers finally broke the tradition of all MN players they had to go straight to ND to find the best.

Gophers now have 5 national championships and the Souix have seven. The quad-pete will even it up.

First the Gophers and now the WILD. The WILD coaching strategy fits the conservative playoff style of the NHL perfectly. Jacques Lemaire did it with an average talent NJ Devil team - just may get it done this time too.


----------

